
Some Topics in Theoretical High-Energy Physics (Stephen Wolfram 1979 PhD Thesis) [pdf] - tosh
https://files.wolframcdn.com/pub/www.stephenwolfram.com/pdf/SomeTopicsInTheoreticalHighEnergyPhysics.pdf
======
tosh
Note: this is from 40y ago (November 1979)

